# Suche einfache und minimale Firewall



## ttz (21. November 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer einfachen Firewall die mir eine schnelle Konfiguration ermöglicht, d.h. Programmen Internetzugriff erlauben und verbieten.
Die Firewall sollte klein, ressourcenschonend und einfach sein, sowie vertrauenswürdig (dh. kein Comodo/ZoneAlarm)
Am liebsten wäre mir die Windows Firewall zu benutzen, jedoch ist die Konfiguration so umständlich und würde Stunden dauern ...

Habt ihr Empfehlungen?


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2012)

Wenn Du Win Vista oder 7 hast ist eine einfache Firewall die Windows Firewall.

Ich sitze hinter einem Router und nutze mittlerweile nur noch die Windows FW. Das reicht absolut.

Wenn Du eunbedingt eine andere FW möchtest dann schau Dir doch mal die von Commodo an. Die ahben eine kompletzte security suite kostenlos.

Comodo Firewall - Freeware - DE - Download.CHIP.eu

lg

Jan

edit: hab eben den Rest Deines Posts gelesen. Wieso ist Commodo nicht vertrauenswürdig?

Windopws Firewall ist doch nicht umständlich. Es wird bei jedem Internetzugriff gefragt ob man ein Programm zulassen/blocken will. Viel mehr braucht man als normaler User doch nicht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. November 2012)

ttz schrieb:


> IAm liebsten wäre mir die Windows Firewall zu benutzen, jedoch ist die Konfiguration so umständlich und würde Stunden dauern ...


 
Windows 7 Firewall Control - Download - CHIP Online

Einfacher gehts nicht 
Hier steht wies geht:
Firewall in Windows 7 optimal einstellen | com! - Das Computer-Magazin


----------



## ttz (22. November 2012)

@Vordack:
Comodo verbraucht zu viele Ressourcen und das Unternehmen kooperiert mit ^^hust^^ ->Comodo=Malware

@Eol_Ruin 
Wissen tue ich wie man Windows Firewall einstellt, nur ist das echt mühsam, diese relativ lange Schrittprozedur bei 40 oder mehr Programmen zu machen. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.

Die Windows Firewall Control wurde von mir erst deinstalliert, da die nervig auf der Schaltfläche Platz weggenommen hat.

Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Stranger007 (22. November 2012)

ttz schrieb:


> Comodo ... und das Unternehmen kooperiert mit ^^hust^^ ->Comodo=Malware



Könntest du das genauer erläutern? Benutze selbst Comodo Internet Security und war bis jetzt halbwegs zufrieden...


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2012)

ttz schrieb:


> @Vordack:
> Comodo verbraucht zu viele Ressourcen und das Unternehmen kooperiert mit ^^hust^^ ->Comodo=Malware



Eigentlich ist Commodo doch dazu gedacht auch Malware zu entfernen. Bitte klätre usn auf wo Du diese Informationen her hast, am besten mit Links.

Ich selber habe zuu Hause Avast als Antivir installiert. Die haben auch ne kostenlose FW. Würd ich mir auf jeden mal anschauen wenn die die Windows FW nicht reicht.

edit: Ich denke eher daß infizierte Dateien in Commodo gefunden wurden und pauschal "Commodo ist Malware" rumposaunt wurde. Das es sich dabei um die Daten handelt die sich in der Quarantäne befinden hat man nicht bedacht


----------

